# Why do vets recommend Science Diet?



## JHutch (Mar 30, 2009)

I was just at our vet today and was asking where I can get a high quality food in the small Wyoming town we live in in the summer. We live the rest of the year in Tucson where we have access to many great dog foods and typically use Taste of the Wild. 

The vet recommended Science Diet, a dog food that gets a mere 1 star (the lowest rating, 6 stars is the highest rating) on dogfoodanalysis.com! 

The review of Science Diet on dogfoodanalysis.com says it is a poor quality food with sub-optimal ingredients. Here is a quote from the website about Science Diet Lamb Meal and Rice..."Insufficient meat content, use of low quality grains and other controversial fillers, fat of unidentifiable origin."

What!? Why in the world would my vet recommend this! When I told him that Science Diet and other grocery store dog foods were not recommended by our trainer and that I had read that they tended to be grain filled which is not "species appropriate" he looked at me with disgust and made me feel stupid! Ugh!

I heard that the reason they recommend it is b/c they get 20-50% of the sales of Science Diet and that older vets have out dated info. And that although vets have to do continuing education rarely do they chose classes on dog food and nutrition. 

What do you think? Am I right about Science Diet and other grocery store brands?


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

My vet also wanted me to put Chyanne on that, but I knew better from this site


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Simple answer= $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Vets recommended it because Hill's pays them to recommend it.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

> Quote:I heard that the reason they recommend it is b/c they get 20-50% of the sales of Science Diet and that older vets have out dated info. And that although vets have to do continuing education rarely do they chose classes on dog food and nutrition.


You answered your own question.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

very sad!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was talking w/ a friend yesterday about kibble and she had no idea the reason for vet recommendations of Hill's products...she is now researching RAW and gave her overweight boy his first taste last night! Another friend has a dog who had bloody diarrhea, she feeds sensitive stomach SD per the vets recommendation. I told her about the corn ingredients and to research better kibbles(at least w/out corn and animal digest). 
She had no idea either! It is really about spreading the word. I think many are willing to give their dogs a better food, but think SD or Iams is the best, because their vets say so.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

At some, _or many according to where you get your info_, vet schools the nutrition classes given are by vet's employed by Hill's. I use to attend a yearly symposium given by the U of FL (Gainesville) and their 1st aid class every time was given by Hill's vets who also sponsored the nutrition classes. Not hard to figure out that those upcoming vets are going to know how wonderful that food is and that those are the ingredients best for their future patients. Also, I heard staff mention at a vet's office that some foods are more profitable to sell. No doubt in my mind which way many of these vets are going to lean.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I heard that Ian Billinghurst was scheduled to speak at a Vet school in the south, the Hills company got wind of it and threatened to pull funding if he was allowed to come in...


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Ooooh yes...Totally agree with others who've already posted. Before I got sick, I was a vet tech for several years. The vets get bigtime incentives to push Science Diet, and not only that, they "bribe" (well thats what I consider it) the whole clinic staff with fancy lunches and presentations. 

Science Diet is one of the LAST foods I would ever feed my dogs. I still find it unbelievable that vets push a food with corn as it's number one ingredient, not to mention the other completely inappropriate ingredients in the food. YUCK.









I'd always sneak in a little recommendation for the GOOD foods to clients before the vet got into the room.









-Jackie


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

I give my dogs Blue Buffalo . The dogs like it very much.

I get concerned when a vet pushes a product that isn't highly rated. My 1st thought, the vet's investment in the product in the stock market - no kiddin. Also, is the vet wanting you to buy at their office? Hmmmmm, that would raise a flag in my mind.

I think best to research dog food products before buying a pushed product. Here's a site for Natura foods: Natura They have a food comparison wizard of the top grade dog foods.


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

> Quote: Also, is the vet wanting you to buy at their office?


Oh, absolutely! Nearly every vet clinic I've ever been in has a shelf of Science Diet for sale. Plus they market "prescription diets" so vets make the clients think they must feed this to their animal(s) with health issues.

My vet doesn't even pull that crap with me.







He's well aware of my, let's call it "strong feelings" toward that junk. (I also got saddled with the nickname "food nazi" (not intended to offend anyone)...Maybe I went a little overboard in my ranting...!)









-Jackie


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I do not support hill science diet but for whatever reason it was only food my last recue-geyhound -would tolerate after HGE.think I could have cooked lean ground beef and rice but did NOT know that at the time!maybe there is a place for these products?do not know.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Ghostwolf
> 
> 
> > Quote: Also, is the vet wanting you to buy at their office?
> ...


Not really overboard. You got to stick to your guns at the vet. Vets never cease to amaze me. I shouldn't be surprised but honestly, they should be pushing holistic foods for our pets. To me, that's humanely proactive. My vet keeps pushing the lyme vac although there's so much out there why it's just not a good idea. That and over-vaccinating. It's in my pups file - titers before vacs.


----------



## JHutch (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh another thing...the vet also said to me "you know there is nothing wrong with corn." What!? Corn is not species appropriate!

I really have had the worst luck with vets. The first time I took Scout to our vet in Tucson he said "Oh German Shepherds, they are NOT our favorite breed". Well that was the last time I took her there. What ever happened to bedside manners! Even if that's what he thought, he should have never said it.

I am over going to the vet where they spend a speedy 5 minutes with you and your dog and then you get a huge bill. And every time I bring up things I have learned from books or the web they look at me like I have fifteen heads. Perhaps these vets should do more continuing education and stop giving out outdated info.

Anyone have a recommendation for a vet in Tucson? I should probably post this question elsewhere...I really need to find a good vet!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Just want to throw something out...Don't base your choice of food on websites where they rate kibbles. Those ratings are based on someones opinion, just as your vets opinion is that Science Diet is a great food. (For whatever reason) I've seen foods rated 2-3 stars on there that I personally wouldn't bunch with some of those other foods under those ratings but that's my opinion just as it was the makers opinion to put those foods in those ratings. Be sure to learn to read labels yourself and determine your own rating for the food and decide if it's something you'd feed your dog.

Though I honestly don't even bring up what I feed with my vet.


----------



## baxterbrown11 (Mar 23, 2009)

yep I think you are right.
I would not buy the stuff or Diamond.
I won a 50# lb bag of it at a show as part of the prize.
I didn't feed it to the dogs I donated it.

Diamond gave fat polys and fat cysts on their back and killed my one dog.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JHutchOh another thing...the vet also said to me "you know there is nothing wrong with corn." What!? Corn is not species appropriate!
> 
> I really have had the worst luck with vets. The first time I took Scout to our vet in Tucson he said "Oh German Shepherds, they are NOT our favorite breed". Well that was the last time I took her there. What ever happened to bedside manners! Even if that's what he thought, he should have never said it.
> 
> ...


I approach a vet in the same manner I approach my personal MD. The relationship is too important not to feel comfortable. You might need to shop around. Maybe call up a few in your area and see if you can get a consultation without your pet so you'll not be charged. Just to feel them out. If they think you're crazy for taking that approach, then maybe they're not for you and your pets.

I travel 40 minutes to a vet b/c of the level of care and mutual respect. If that breaks down, I start looking elsewhere.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

People have to get it through their heads that vets know next to nothing about nutrition. They simply don't focus on it while in training, except in a rudimentary fashion. And that, coupled with the monetary incentive, adds up to the zillion bags of Science Diet. I am extremely lucky - I go to a vet who doesn't have a bag of SD in sight - it was the first thing I noticed when I walked in the door for the first time. Instead she sells raw (frozen), Taste of the Wild, TimberWolf, and Evo. Also all natural snacks, like Wellness...... I imagine she is pretty unique. She also offers alternative medicines (homeopathy) for those folks who want it. She feeds her own dogs a raw diet, so its great to be able to go there and not get raised eyebrows and a lecture when you mention that you do the same.

______________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

All of the vets i have dealt with carry science diet (prescription blends) and iams foods. they all have golden ret. or labs and all rec. that food. they all work long hours and probably dont have time to or want to shop for dog food so they get theirs from the clinic.having said that i know first hand that science diet prescription foods work fine for dogs that need a prescription food, however i would never feed it to a healthy dog! you can do better


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

My vet carries both Science Diet prescription and Royal Canin Prescription. My dog was at first put on the SD i/d by an emergency vet who recommended he stay on it. When I spoke with my vet about changing my boy to Natural Balance, he completely agreed.
I have been in Texas for 5 years now and shopped around quite a bit before finding him last year. i couldn't be happier now. Sometimes it can take awhile but with perseverance, you will find one.


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

My vet recommends against science diet as does my previous vet.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Anja1BluePeople have to get it through their heads that vets know next to nothing about nutrition. They simply don't focus on it while in training, except in a rudimentary fashion. And that, coupled with the monetary incentive, adds up to the zillion bags of Science Diet. I am extremely lucky - I go to a vet who doesn't have a bag of SD in sight - it was the first thing I noticed when I walked in the door for the first time. Instead she sells raw (frozen), Taste of the Wild, TimberWolf, and Evo. Also all natural snacks, like Wellness...... I imagine she is pretty unique. She also offers alternative medicines (homeopathy) for those folks who want it. She feeds her own dogs a raw diet, so its great to be able to go there and not get raised eyebrows and a lecture when you mention that you do the same.
> 
> ______________________________________________
> Susan
> ...


<span style='font-size: 11pt'>I'm curious to learn more about raw diet. What is the cost compared to dry food. And, do you buy the raw pre-packaged as noted above? This might be naive but is raw uncooked meat and vegetables?







Also, is there less flatulence with a raw diet?

Regarding gas, I find if I give my dogs a large tablespoon of plain yogurt 1x per day, the gas is far less and if it is, it's less stinky.</span>


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

there is a RAW diet forum here, go check it out! tons of great info there.

I never bought pre-packaged while Rayden was on RAW. and it was MUCH cheaper than dry food; esp if you live in an area with lots of hunters!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Hill's cost me many $$$ but stupid or or not it was a good food to get my dog through his life threatening HGE.Not supporting it but some owners DO NOT research best choices.It would have been much cheaper to cook up lean beef and rice but I was clueless at the time.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Not that I feed SD...BUT...I know people who work at the Vet school here, knowledgeable nice people and they honestly feel that it's a quality food. They feed it to their dogs. 

And it's true that Hill's is a great sponsor for their programs, but they flood them with studies and high dollar research (which is inportant to academics)...and I know the person I am thinking of in particular has seen RAW horror stories where it was done inappropriately (you can't imagine how many people think that if you just give your dog some chicken breast, because that's what you eat, that's all they need)...So it's no wonder that they sometimes advocate SD over other options.

Just playing the other side and pointing out that not all these Vet types are out to destroy your pet's health for profit...


----------

